# ممكن تزويدي بكتب عن Water Treatment



## ENG.CHEM (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تزويدي ببحوث اوكتب او مشاريع عن Water Treatment ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## SENIOR (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شوف الرابط التالي ان شا الله يفيدك من الاخ محب الله ورسوله ......استخدم وسيلة البحث في المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33072&highlight=water

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## نورالاسراء (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

لقيت هذا الموقع اتمنى من انه يفيدك
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_Treatment


----------



## ENG.CHEM (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل من بعث بالمواقع


----------



## softchem (29 نوفمبر 2006)

1-Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant 
Operators 
على الرابط:
http://rapidshare.de/files/36026303..._AND_WASTEWATER_TREATMENT_PLANT_OPERATORS.rar
password = 1566706750
2-Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies
على الرابط:
http://rapidshare.de/files/18478019...watertreatmenttechnologies_KINGDWARF.zip.html


----------



## chemical82 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كتب قيمة جدا وبالاخص
Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant 
Operators 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## ENG.CHEM (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

اشكركم مرة ثانية على جهودكم


----------



## waadmazag (26 ديسمبر 2006)

my freind:
the best book you can get about water treatment is NALCO's book for water treatment. but you need someone who works in that company so that he can give a copy of that book,cuz it is not given to any one who doesn't work in that company.

good luck


----------



## eslam128 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

hi man
this is the link for the 

" The Nalco Water Handbook"

http://tinyurl.com/ap5f3

and the 2nd book is
"The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis (Hardcover)"


http://rapidshare.de/files/14016848/TheNalcoGuidetoCooling_WaterSystemFailureAnalysis_muyac.rar

the 3rd book is 
"Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks) (Hardcover)"

i am so sorry i didn't found link for it 
i hope to be help u by that two books i get u there links

ur eng eslam128


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تحميل كتاب Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant 
Operators 
على موقع غير رابد شير
وشكرا


----------



## راضى الجنفاوى (15 يوليو 2009)

معالجة المياة للمصانع ام للشرب
اذا كان للمصانع فانا حاضر من خلال تجربتى بمصانع معالجة المياة


----------



## محمد عيسى 65 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
من يزودني *Theory and Practice of Water and Wastewater Treatment
وله مني جزيل الشكر
أخوكم محمد عيسى
*


----------



## Aleya (24 سبتمبر 2009)

هل تحتاج لكتب ومراجع؟؟ أم أمثلة مثلا؟


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الكيميائي 71 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## chemist ahmed sala (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل

يُرجى التعديل


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*تشغيل محطات المياه ومحطات معالجة الصرف*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35866775/f151f6ed/Handbook_of_WasteWater__Water_Treatment_frankrspellman.html


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment*



mohandes wa7sh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تحميل كتاب Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant
> Operators
> على موقع غير رابد شير
> وشكرا


 

http://dc129.4shared.com/download/143860716/e0185508/____.pdf


----------



## mutazi (19 مارس 2011)

hi 
how are you ?
i need any book about biosorption chemistry


----------

